# Wago: Vernünftige Dokumentation?



## MSB (18 Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit I/O-Check und einer 750-461 003-000 rum,
irgenwie gibt es in IO-Check div. Sachen einzustellen, aber keine vernünftige Beschreibung dazu.

Das Datenblatt ist nichtssagend, im Handbuch steht im Prinzip auch nichts gescheites,
also wo muss man nachschauen wenn man etwas mehr wissen will?

Was mich z.B. interessiert wenn man die 3 Statebits einschaltet, was passiert dann mit dem Wertebereich? z.B. bei der PT100 Einstellung.
Auf was beziehen sich die Offset/Gain Werte beim Abgleich der Klemme?

Also wo findet man ein vernünfitiges Handbuch zu der Klemme welches diesen Namen auch verdient?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2007)

also im Handbuch steht doch eigentlich alles drin?

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m046100d.pdf


----------



## MSB (18 Dezember 2007)

Das mit den Statusbits und deren Auswirkung auf das Prozessabbild hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden.

In der Anleitung steht, Bit0,1,2 sind die Statusbits, OK, das habe ich begriffen.

Wert in der Standarteinstellung der Klemmen IW0 = 286 = 28,6°C, auch das ist mir klar (der PT100 liegt bei mir auf dem CD-Player).

Wenn ich nun die Statusbits einschalte ändert sich der Wert von IW0 auf 456.

Wenn man den Wert von 456 jetzt 3 Bit nach Rechts schiebt, was ich ja wg. den Statusbits tun sollte,
kommt man dann auf Dezimal 57 (Was auch immer diese Zahl nun bedeutet)

Wo steht das jetzt bitte im Handbuch, vielleicht hab ichs ja auch einfach übersehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2007)

> Beachten
> Die Abbildung der Prozessdaten einiger Busklemmen bzw. deren Varianten
> im Prozessabbild ist spezifisch für den eingesetzten Feldbus-Koppler/
> -Controller. Entnehmen Sie diese Angaben sowie den speziellen Aufbau des
> ...





> Detaillierte Informationen zu der Parametrierung dieser Busklemme sind in
> der Dokumentation zu dem Inbetriebnahme-Tool WAGO-I/O-CHECK 2 zu
> finden oder auch im Internet unter: www.wago.com.



Kannst Du mal die sonstigen Parameter von I/O-Check posten? Da kann man ja mit Offset und Skalierung alles verschieben.
Desweiteren:
welcher Koppler/Controller wird verwendet?


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2007)

Also die AE-Klemme hängt an einem 750-841,
dieser kann offensichtlich mit dem Statusbyte nichts anfangen, bzw. kann dieses nicht auswerten.
Aus diesem Grund kann man wohl mit IO-Check eben besagte 3 Statusbits einschalten,
das scheint auch grundsätzlich zu funktionieren.
Nur hat das einschieben von 3 Bits zur Folge, das das "normale" Prozessabbild bei PT100-Betrieb,
in den 16Bit keinen "Platz" mehr hat.

Mit Ausnahme von dem Punkt State-Bits = ON, ist der Rest alles auf Werkseinstellung,
also z.B. Wago-Scaling ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jibriel (9 Dezember 2012)

Hi Tag zusammen, ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem. Ich meine ich hab sowas noch nie angeschlossen und eingestellt, ich möchte da einen Pt100 anschließen/2Leiter. Standard mäßig sollte es auf 3Leiter Pt100 eingestellt sein, also meine Frage ist reicht es wenn ich über I/O Check das auf „2Leiter“ ändere? Oder worauf muss noch geachtet werden? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Die Doku bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter außer das ich dort die Anschluss Möglichkeit ablesen kann…
Die Zusammenstellung sieht so aus:
Controller :         750-842
 DigOUT:             750-504
 AnalIN:              750-461/003

Selbst wenn das bei dem einen oder anderen eine Kriese auslöst („wie zum Teufel kann man so was fragen“)
Bedanke ich mich für die Antworten im vorraus!

 LG Jibriel


----------



## Wu Fu (10 Dezember 2012)

Es reicht, wenn du die Parameter der Klemmen über I/O-Check änderst, speichern nicht vergessen.
Das wars.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jibriel (10 Dezember 2012)

Morgen und danke noch mal für´s schnelle antworten. Die Roten Lämpchen am Modul sind an und es zeigt ein Temp. von 850° also ist an der Grenze. Wenn ich mit den "State-Bits" auf "On" gehe kriege ich 1360,1° zu sehen... Was muss ich nun machen??


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2012)

Den PT100 richtig anschließen ...

Den PT100 musst du immer als 3-Leiter anschließen, mit der Einstellung 2-Leiter wird dir lediglich die Möglichkeit eröffnet im HW-Abgleich einen 2-Leiter Offset vorzugeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

